# Performance questions about an e12 530i



## Outsider (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey there guys, I've looked around a lot on this site already, and I feel confident that I can post this because there are no answers to be found by searching. A friend of mine has an old 1975 530i using the M30 slant six engine. He was going to sell it, but then last minute decided he actually loves the car (awww...) and he wants to tune it now, so my question(s) for you guys is this: What should we do to boost performance? I was wondering if it might be compatible for an engine swap to the M30 in the 1979-81 M5. Tat engine puts out more horse and is 3.5 litres. Is that engine just a bored out 3.0 M30? if so could we bore out his engine and put in the equipment (pistons, rods, crank, etc.) from an M5? Anybody that can get us started with some information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!

The Outsider


----------

